# Looking for a "NEW PLAY GROUND"



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

:shrug::shrug::shrug:

So where else do Singletree Forum Members hang-out.......:shrug:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

In a van, down by the river.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

8 years ago I was in a van down by the river looking for land to buy.

I hang out on a private motocross forum


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> :shrug::shrug::shrug:
> 
> So where else do Singletree Forum Members hang-out.......:shrug:


Because the Santa thread was removed for Mod review? C'mon. We were skating on the knife's edge of the roolz and you know it. I didn't think any post crossed the line, but maybe one or two did and that's up to them, not us.

Trust me; of the available other venues, none would make you happier than here. I encourage you to look on the bright side and make the best of it.

Whatever happens to the Santa thread, it was worth it. I laughed so hard last night!! Was a blast.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

They did what ?


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Well darn, no more cute Santa pics, lol. And ya'll have to admit, he was kinda cute.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Alternativ.nu but that is in Swedish
:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, I bet he'll be back. Perhaps with some modifications, but we'll probably be able to watch him again.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I agree 100%......I will be interested in what the Moderators feel crossed the line. Yes, that was a lot of fun, and I felt we stayed inside the foul'line.

:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:






Raeven said:


> Because the Santa thread was removed for Mod review? C'mon. We were skating on the knife's edge of the roolz and you know it. I didn't think any post crossed the line, but maybe one or two did and that's up to them, not us.
> 
> Whatever happens to the Santa thread, it was worth it. I laughed so hard last night!! Was a blast.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I agree 100%......I will be interested in what the Moderators feel crossed the line. Yes, that was a lot of fun, and I felt we stayed inside the foul'line.
> 
> :shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


And we may have. Bear in mind, as I understand it (and of course a Mod can correct my understanding if it is wrong), if a thread is reported, they have to review it -- even if they ultimately find there is nothing wrong with it. So... if someone clutched their pearls and reported it, the Mods are on the hook to do a review if they see something that might be questionable.

No biggie. I started the thread for a laugh and we had one.  

Sometimes when we start threads we have no idea where they will end up, so even though it turned out it may have been better to start that one in the more adult ST at Proboards, I wouldn't have made that choice. Things go the way they go, and it's just an internet forum.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

***** http://www.bananas.org/f1/


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ROFL!!! Banana Power!! I like it, Tom!!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll match your banana and raise you a couple onions and a cucumber.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that if someone reports a thread, they should be proud to have their name posted as the the reporter.........:croc:




Raeven said:


> Mod can correct my understanding if it is wrong), if a thread is reported, they have to review it -- even if they ultimately find there is nothing wrong with it. So... if someone clutched their pearls and reported it, the Mods are on the hook to do a review if they see something that might be questionable.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh, Dad... 

:shocked: :facepalm: :hobbyhors :surrender:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Um.....I'll be in the van......see ya...


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I hear were supposed to get rain this weekend lol.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

Raeven said:


> Oh, Dad...
> 
> :shocked: :facepalm: :hobbyhors :surrender:


I know, I just leave him unsupervised 5 minutes and just look what happens
:hrm: :smack: :sob:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I've had that photo since this summer, I knew it would come in handy some day


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Finally some life has sprung back into Single Tree.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

We may have uncovered a bunch of members with latent "SffS" (aka Suppressed fruit'fetish Syndrome)



cindilu said:


> Finally some life has sprung back into Single Tree.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> We may have uncovered a bunch of members with "SffS" (aka Suppressed fruit'fetish Syndrome)


Yep, full on competition to see who has the biggest veggies to offer. :kiss::banana:


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

All I got is a pair of melons.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Well, it is a homesteading forum, after all. Not really surprising we'd all be interested in who could show off the largest... errr.... produce.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> I've had that photo since this summer, I knew it would come in handy some day


We always knew you were a Master........................... Gardener.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ROFLMAO


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idsxgLjGXGI[/ame]


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

ELKIE!!!!!!!!!!   

<swoon!!!>


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Things are looking up around here.:whistlin:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

GEEZ, IF I said 1/2 the things U guys been anudeing to, er alluding to, Terri would b e calling me rude, and id be getting a fan letter from Jay. Guess it

Depends on who you are, as to who there gonna bar lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

That is better than have three mellons



Tommyice said:


> All I got is a pair of melons.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Lets hope they're not watermelons


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

mush melons


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Yes the thread was reported for exceeding HT discussion limit and we have to review it and trim it of excessive innuendo.

If you wish to continue the above G rated discussion your welcome to carry on your innuendo heavy R rated humor conversation on PB hosted ST.

As soon as Terri and I finish Mod review and clean up we will republish the thread.

Raeven ,

My apologies that the actions of a few forced your thread into mod review because they chose to try to push too far beyond the acceptable limit of the HT host instead of taking their winter cabin fever R rated jokes to the PB hosted side of ST.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Cabin fever, who has cabin fever? Not I said the blind man to the deaf dog. Now unto a holiday party where ham will be served. Not sure if they will be serving watermelon but I know ham will be consumed tonight.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

It seems that "excessive innuendo" would be difficult to quantify. And would largely depend on the mindset of the person doing at assessing. How does someone know the mindset of he who reports a thread, or whomever passes judgement on "excessive innuendo".

Example: Eat beaver, it is very taste. Now I as the poster am referencing eating beaver meat that has been trapped during the winter trapping season. However I have a special Federal Subsistence license that allows me to harvest and eat beaver nearly all summer, in addition to winter trapping.

Is it my responsibility to consider that someones mind may be in the gutter, and that they could find offense with eating beaver, or someone posting about eating beaver. 

Is not the prospective of the moderator predisposed toward seeing threads that have been reported, slanted toward and prejudiced toward unacceptable, by the vary nature that it was reported.

I do think that moderators are underpaid, even at $87,600.00 per year.




Shrek said:


> Yes the thread was reported for exceeding HT discussion limit and we have to review it and trim it of excessive innuendo.
> 
> If you wish to continue the above G rated discussion your welcome to carry on your innuendo heavy R rated humor conversation on PB hosted ST.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Yes the thread was reported for exceeding HT discussion limit and we have to review it and trim it of excessive innuendo.
> 
> If you wish to continue the above G rated discussion your welcome to carry on your innuendo heavy R rated humor conversation on PB hosted ST.
> 
> ...


I appreciate your words, Shrek, truly, but no worries. We haven't given you and Terri enough to do around here lately anyway. If we did last night, then maybe that means things are getting a little bit back to normal. Whatever THAT is!  And we still had fun.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Ewwwww Sourdough, you eat beaver? How could you? LOL.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

To whom ever reported the thread about sitting on Santa's lap......I just want you to know that we had so much fun, that it would have been worth getting banned. Also I hope that Santa puts reindeer poop in your stocking...:shrug:


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

I've heard if you can keep the fur out of your teeth, they're pretty tasty. But I'd never eat one, myself. Is it true that the tail is the best part?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

They are a very clean animal. The meat is very rich in oils and fat content.



cindilu said:


> Ewwwww Sourdough, you eat beaver? How could you? LOL.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

cindilu said:


> Cabin fever, who has cabin fever? Not I said the blind man to the deaf dog. Now unto a holiday party where ham will be served. Not sure if they will be serving watermelon but I know ham will be consumed tonight.


I guess I will have to report this post, as I am offended that pork is being consumed by Heathens........:nono::nono:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Tail?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I remember something, about that a LONG time ago. I have a smile on my face, soooooooooooo


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

elkhound said:


> ROFLMAO
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=idsxgLjGXGI



ELK!!!!! It was great to see you pop by. Please stick around--your harem misses you. LOL

Also, thanks for the image of Charlton Heston in a wet loincloith.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am going to be compelled to report this as "Excessive Innuendo" I am deeeeply offended.

I think that if we tried we could report at least 40% of the daily posts as offending ones personal boundary.....:shrug::shrug::shrug:



FarmboyBill said:


> Tail?? Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm I remember something, about that a LONG time ago. I have a smile on my face, soooooooooooo


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Heavens! I missed the party.. Dang it sounds like fun was had by all... I have a cute picture of Santa somewhere that shows his, oh well I guess I'll PC it up...

Next party just knock on my kindle and let me know there's a party going down.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Sourdough said:


> I guess I will have to report this post, as I am offended that pork is being consumed by Heathens........:nono::nono:


 Pork, lots and lots of pork, I even went back for seconds, so there, lol. ig:ig:


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Whose getting pork? Ed? lol


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Your such a cute piggy...........Well, you can swim in your yard for exercise tomorrow.



cindilu said:


> I even went back for seconds, so there, lol. ig:ig:


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

I think we got reported and deleted before because we overshared beaver recipes. I did not know recipes from an old Herters game cookbook were innuendo for "offensive" things. Never had a problem in any camps, but there we stew our dried up old prunes, we don't listen to them.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

That was funny........OK, it was very funny.....:bow::bow:



Laura said:


> but there we stew our dried up old prunes, we don't listen to them.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOVE YOUR LAST LAURA LOL lol. Course, you know the only thing those old prunes will give you, don't you? lol


----------



## Laura (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> LOVE YOUR LAST LAURA LOL lol. Course, you know the only thing those old prunes will give you, don't you? lol


Most of you men need them, you're so full if it.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

LOL L O L lol. I guess I cant argue the point.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

It is a shame how it only takes a few people to ruin it for the decent people here.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, it's been too long since we've seen you here, WWS. Very nice to see you post again. Hope you'll post more soon.  Have you been well?


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Wolf's back!!!!!!


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Raeven said:


> Wow, it's been too long since we've seen you here, WWS. Very nice to see you post again. Hope you'll post more soon.  Have you been well?


Thanks, and thanks for remembering.


----------

